# Firefox Downlaods korrupt. md5sum stimmt nicht!

## BlackEye

Hallo Leute,

ich habe hier ein recht beunruhigendes Problem. Jeder Download, den ich heute von vmware.com gestartet habe (waren mehrere Tests von diversen ISOs), war anschließend mit einer anderen md5 summe versehen als auf der Website angegeben. Wenn ich denselben Download mit dem konqueror durchführe stimmt die md5 summe. 

Das beunruhigt mich - was gibt es hier für Erklärungen??

----------

## UTgamer

Installiere den Firefox doch erneut oder mal in einer älteren Version. Wenn dies nicht hilft sind evtl. Extensions fehlerhaft. Diesem Fehler würde ich auf der Spur bleiben. Es kann aber auch zeitlich ein Problem beim Downloadserver vorgelegen haben, ich hatte auch schon mal das gleiche Downloads unvollständig herunter geladen wurden, später am Tage ging es dann.

----------

## BlackEye

scheint wohl tatsächlich in Verbindung mit vmware.com ein Problem gewesen zu sein. Andere Downloads sind nach Tests korrekt verlaufen..

Ein Temporäres Problem schließe ich aber aus, da ich mehrmals den Browser wechselte und immer nur der Konqueror ein korrekten Download lieferte während FF immer irgendwie daneben ging

----------

